

Fed refuses to disclose recipients of $2 trillion - mhb
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=aGvwttDayiiM&refer=exclusive

======
steveplace
Bloomberg is suing to get the information, BTW.

They're one of a handful of news org's I still put value in.

------
rw
Crony capitalism! This is outrageous.

------
gaika
Anybody can find the text of the response?

Here's the text of lawsuit (08-CV-9595) [PDF]
<http://people.bakersfield.com/file/document/339038/2/0/>

------
mhb
Blog commentary: [http://www.chrismartenson.com/blog/fed-refuses-disclose-
reci...](http://www.chrismartenson.com/blog/fed-refuses-disclose-
recipients-2-trillion-lending/10144)

------
jmtame
Why of course it's all going to me. Me and Bernanke are bros, go way back, and
he's hooking me up before we drive this titanic right into an iceberg.

------
lionheart
Since this involves the use of public funds, isn't there a law requiring full
disclosure of where they are going?

~~~
stanley
The FED is not a gov't entity so the laws might be slightly different in this
case.

